# What's the biggest change you made in your operation in 2013, for the better or worse?



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I think here the biggest change here was going to a disc mower conditioner. Even though it now has some problems, rollers coming apart, I think my wife and son made a good decision. The quality of the hay looks better to me and the it's so much faster and cleaner cutting. She said had she done it over she would have bought a new one but they've learned a lot with just one season of using the Kuhn.

Here's something I never thought she would say. I asked her the other day if she wanted to go back to the Haybine and she looked at me like, "are you crazy". She's actually thinking of putting a second Kuhn mower conditioner into the operation, a flail machine this time but keeping the old one as backup or just run and see what happens. I think it's fine, it just needs new rollers. She's actually mentioned selling the Haybine she's so impressed with the Kuhn FC 243, never thought I'd here her say that.

Can't think of anything really bad. They put up a record number of 4x4 rounds, 725. So even with all the wild and wet weather 2013 still turned out to be a banner year.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Adding my Milstak big bale attachment to my NH 1089 stacker. Went from taking an hour to stack 24 bales to taking about 25 minutes to stack 28 in the barn.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Rotary rake - has cut my raking time in less than half. Want to find a larger one eventually.

2nd Square baler - bought a JD348 as a backup to my 336, ended up making it my main baler and ran both in the same field most of the summer. Makes 1000 bales a day in our short windows of baling a breeze.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Two years we added a new Deere cab tractor, new Vermeer M Classic round baler, new Krone disc mower and a Kuhn SR110 rake. Making hay has never been more enjoyable.

I retired and had to decide if I wanted to retire or invest and move forward. I may never make enough hay to pay myself back for all the new equipment. At this point in my life it is more about quality of living i.e. spending a little time with a grease gun and no time turning wrenches.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Added a New Holland BR7060SS round baler with the bale slice option. Baled 2050 bales of hay, balage and corn fodder. No complaints except it could use a little more pickup capacity. Customers aren't all that impressed with the bale slice. Have learned that custom baling is not a get rich quick scheme. I don't miss the bill from the guy who used to bale for me but have only had my first baler payment come due last week so we'll see how that goes. Actually hope to make more small squares of quality horse hay next year.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

No changes for '13 but huge changes for '14. Sold my round baler and small square/accumulator this fall. Simplifying next year, one baler, one product, no custom work. All personnel working toward the same goal!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Added a second mower to help get mowing done faster, wish I had a SP discbine....maybe in the future......


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Bought an IH 1066 wish it was in better shape but sure is nice having three big tractors and not having to work the smaller ones so hard. Wish we woulda bought one years ago.

Expanded land base some made lots of hay wish we woulda made more and would grew more corn in 2013. Hope to make as much hay as possible, plant alot more corn and expand land base more in 2014. Sure is nice to have leftover feed rather than buying it


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Bought a 1003 New Holland Balewagon 83 bale capacity. Got the kinks out and working well. For 2014 got a new MF/Hesston 1837 inline baler sitting in shed and ready to go. Hope it works out as good as the balewagon.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Boy I don't know where to start.

Replaced a disc mower with a NH 1465 haybine....great move, saved at least a day of drying time if not more and the stands of grass are healthier due to the higher stubble I'm able to leave.

Replaced old worn out tedder with a new Krone 4 basket.....great move, does so much better job of separating the green lumps and more user friendly.

Went completely away from round bales and square baled everything.....by far the best move of the year.....finally made some money on hay and have established a good square hay market.

Added a Krone rotary rake....good move, I love the uniform fluffy windrow that it makes I am just having a little difficulty getting it set on my uneven ground to where it picks up all the hay but the tines are not hitting the ground.

Got in grain farming(wheat, oats, soybeans)and bought a combine.....what a disaster, spent way too much money for what I was told was a great combine and it turned out to be junk. Spent another pile of money to get it running....not working good mind you, just running.....by this time had lost all the small grain but 19 acres. Did such a terrible job on the wheat had to hire someone to harvest my soybeans.

I did not make this change but it was made for me....lost over half of the acreage I was farming. Part to a family feud and most to a development. Huge setback.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tim/South said:


> Two years we added a new Deere cab tractor, new Vermeer M Classic round baler, new Krone disc mower and a Kuhn SR110 rake. Making hay has never been more enjoyable
> I retired and had to decide if I wanted to retire or invest and move forward. I may never make enough hay to pay myself back for all the new equipment. At this point in my life it is more about quality of living i.e. spending a little time with a grease gun and no time turning wrenches.


Amen brother. I worked my ass off for the last 30 years, and I still do, but quality of living is more important to me now.
Biggest resolution I made was to get out of small squares and focus on round bales. So much easier and less back breaking. Almost completely mechanized handling. Gotta love it. 
Since I'm only going into my 3rd yr, I am still adding and growing. Picked up the '11 M-126x what a lifesaver and a new rotary rake. Next I gotta get the small tractor gone And get the bigger tractor. I'm getting close to making a deal. Then I want to get into a krone Tedder. Finally found a big sprayer, too.
I have to stop after that, though.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

cornshucker said:


> For 2014 got a new MF/Hesston 1837 inline baler sitting in shed and ready to go. Hope it works out as good as the balewagon.


You can bank on it.  This time next year, just the thought of your 1837 will put a grin on your face.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> Boy I don't know where to start.
> 
> Replaced a disc mower with a NH 1465 haybine....great move, saved at least a day of drying time if not more and the stands of grass are healthier due to the higher stubble I'm able to leave.
> 
> ...


Really fine upgrades Hayden.....I hate to hear about your acreage losses but it will pass. Keep positive and other doors will open.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

My biggest change in 2013 was me NOT buying any new equipment  ......but, it's a new year! 

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Built new hay barn (intending to stack with 8 bale grapple) and then bought NH 1044 balewagon -- biggest capacity that will unload in the barn. Had we built the barn a bit taller would not be as limited with balewagon. Load capacity helps -- doesn't take any longer to get to barn or unload the 120 bales than with fewer. Then bought Bale Handler grapple for loading out. The Farmhand accumulator/grapple worked well for us but the balewagon is better for our situation. Most likely will be selling them and the hay wagons in 2014.

First year of using Agland 6600 reconditioner -- another trip over the field but was able to get hay cured in short time between rain. Still had to run tedder but did get hay cured.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey FC I hate to hear that you lost a lot of acreage. Hopefully something will open up.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I forgot that they had the hay shed here increased by about 60% but it was still not big enough which is a good thing.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> I forgot that they had the hay shed here increased by about 60% but it was still not big enough which is a good thing.


Same here....I forgot that back in the winter/spring I built a new/used 80'x80' pole barn, don't know how I managed to forget that $30k expenditure


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Same here....I forgot that back in the winter/spring I built a new/used 80'x80' pole barn, don't know how I managed to forget that $30k expenditure


That $30k expenditure seems like it is pretty affordable for that size of a building.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Storage is next on the list. The old dairy barn and the old machine shed are both about due.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Got some great deals at auctions. Performed a lot of maintenance tasks for '14 (hopefully). Developed a plan for the future and getting some education in soil biology. Seeing some great benefits to no-till.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Teslan said:


> That $30k expenditure seems like it is pretty affordable for that size of a building.


I guess so, thought I could do it cheaper, rental costs ate me alive.....lots of "sweat equity"


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I also forgot about the 48 by 40 addition to my hay barn. Getting ready to build another one 84 by 40 I think.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Two biggest things last year, getting rid if the old batch dryer and going with a continuos flow with automatic moisture controls. Could actually sleep at night during harvest for the first time in a decade.

Second would be buying the vertical TMR mixer, cows and especially the calves look healthier and have reduced feed waste to practically none.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

FarmerCline said:


> I also forgot about the 48 by 40 addition to my hay barn. Getting ready to build another one 84 by 40 I think.


Ugh, don't remind me. I must increase my storage space. I have no idea how I'm going to do it. He'll, I'm afraid I'm going to lose the minimal storage I have now.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Another thing I forget was wife bought a 3 PT spear for the Kubota L3940. My son said it made a huge difference loading bales in the field, way less bounce and just feels balanced perfectly now. Plus that increased the every load coming in to 18 4x4' rolls, 16 on the trailer and 2 on the tractor.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Bought my own herd of cows, and my own deckover equipment trailer. Swapped a field next door with another guy for one a town over.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I forgot to mention my "new to me" cattle handling set up.

I still have to pinch myself when I look at it and how the deal came together.

Some times good things just happen and they humble a person. All I can do is thank the Good Lord because I know he was smiling on me when that deal came together.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

We got a new nh 5070 last year. Love that compared to the old jd 24 t. This year im going to buy or build an accumulator and grapple. Just got a big contract supplying hay to a big farm. Going to try to get some land for hay this year. We currently buy hay standing from another farmer. Hes a bit greedy so it cuts the profit a bit but not to bad. Should be a better year then last year.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

Biggest change for me was investing in my own combine and it worked out great. Now i'm poised to add more land for 2014. Got a pile of big things going on this year hopefully most of it will work out in my favor.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Forgot one, finally got my heat exchanger and controls built and mounted for the heated sidewalk I installed years ago. Was nice to come home from our vacation, flip the switch and see a clear sidewalk the next day with no shoveling. Snow was about 16" deep on either side of it.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Forgot one, finally got my heat exchanger and controls built and mounted for the heated sidewalk I installed years ago. Was nice to come home from our vacation, flip the switch and see a clear sidewalk the next day with no shoveling. Snow was about 16" deep on either side of it.


Sounds good. Where did the water from the melted snow go to?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Teslan said:


> Sounds good. Where did the water from the melted snow go to?


Side walk slopes back towards the house slightly, when I poured the new porch I installed a drain with a 5' grate about 6 inches from where the door will be when I get around to enclose the porch. What didn't make it back to the drain ran to the sides of the sidewalk, most of it did make it to the drain as when we poured the walk we left the center low to direct it to the drain.


----------

